# Platy with Clamped Fins



## fishstoregirl (Feb 19, 2009)

Platys, as with most livebearers with color patterns that do not occur naturally, are very inbred, and as such are more prone to disease than other fish. She could just be old, or she could have some sort of disease (perhaps a swim bladder infection). In any case, I would either exterminate the fish, or at least remove it from the tank to see if it gets better or worse. Maybe put it in a separate tank with some salt (between 1/4 and 1 tsp per gallon, depending on if you use any currently) and see what happens. I had a Betta that got a swollen belly and was floating around at times, and I added 1/2 tsp of salt per gallon and it eventually got better and went on to live another year. I would definitely not leave it in with other fish though, as whatever it has could possibly be contageous.


----------



## brittanyb157 (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks so much for the advice.

Unfortunately I don't have a quarantine tank set up right now. -.-

If I chose to exterminate her, what would be the best/most humane way? I have read a few things but can't remember them off hand.

I think that the fish store that I bought my fish from wasn't the greatest. I have had quite a few problems with my 2 molly, other dwarf gourami (who have all passed seemingly of old age) all of which I got from the same store as this Platy with problems. I can't find a decent fish store around here to save my life! :icon_eek:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

She may have shimmy. Take her out and put her in a salt bath for 30 minutes to an hour. I have saved many platties this way. Look up clove oil for the culling.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You could also by a breeder net and put her in it so she can feed easier and have less area to swim. Throw in something like moss for hiding.


----------



## brittanyb157 (Feb 24, 2009)

Can you tell me how exactly to do a salt bath? Proportions of salt/water, how long to put her in for, and how to follow up. Thanks so much.

I hope this works, I don't really want to euthanize her if I don't have to and I can't stand seeing her flop around.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Epsom salts - 3 teaspoons per gallon, 5-10 minutes, in a separate container. 1 teaspoon per 10 gallons, increase by a teaspoon per 10 gallons for a few day, for a maximum of 3 teaspoons per 10 gallons long term.


----------

